# Native Wildlife Website



## mrmikk (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have just uploaded my new website aimed at improving awareness & appreciation of native wildlife in the Redlands area in SE Qld, Australia.

The Redlands is a unique environment of sub-tropical woodland and coastal area taking in the Moreton Bay Marine Park. We really are blessed with native wildlife the likes of dugongs, hawksbill sea turtle, coastal carpet pythons, eastern water dragons, lace monitors, eastern sedge frogs, whipbirds and many other unique species.

The aim of my web site is to provide the most comprehnsive catalogue of Redlands native fauna, so we can educate and promote conservationist methodologies amongst local residents and government.

The site is a work in progress and the 'Wildlife' area is constantly being updated. I would greatly appreciate any input, be it advice, information or photos that can be published on the site. 

Please, take a look at the site, pm or e-mail me with your suggestions or feedback. Let's start to make native wildlife valued in this country.

Thanks.

www.redlandswildlife.com

P.S. This initial promotional thread has the approval of AP&S admin.


----------



## Chris89 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice looking website


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I have put a lot of time into it and will be putting a lot more into it as well. 

With info, advice and photos form contributors I hope to raise people's awareness of the native fauna we share our home with. Hopefully just one person will make a change and help Australian wildlife.


----------



## Armand (Jan 1, 2008)

thats a heaps cool wesite you mafe there mrmikk... good stuff


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 1, 2008)

Armand said:


> thats a heaps cool wesite you mafe there mrmikk... good stuff


 
Thanks Armand, much appreciated. Hopefully I can raise awareness and appreciation of native fauna and promote assimilation of it & us!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 1, 2008)

Great looking website 
Go to Fassifern Field Naturalists website and see what they have done, they have lists of local wildlife, etc.
that may be seen in our area.
I am sure Pam Goodwin the President (ph: 5463 6768) would be of great value with a goldmine of information,just tell her Sandee offered her contact no. to you, she will love what you have done
Heaps of Good Luck and Good Ideas. website: ffnc.org.au
Sandee


----------



## warren63 (Jan 1, 2008)

Great looking website


----------



## lil_ben (Jan 1, 2008)

awsome website, looks like u have put a bit of time into it.


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey man i love your website. i reckon you have done an awsome job on making it and i hope the public reckognizes it for what you have done for the wildlife itself. man i hope your messeage goes around. What if you hold a confrence in the redland bay shire and do a powerpoint presentation and invite some residence. maybe you could bring in some wildliofe and discuss about there nature and belongings to the redlands and all.


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 1, 2008)

I love the moving pictures on the main page .Well done looks great


----------



## eipper (Jan 1, 2008)

MrMikk,

The site looks good, email me and I can give you pics of all herps you are chasing except for Crinia tinnula.

Just a small correction:

"Most reptiles are oviparous which means they lay eggs, such as the Bearded Dragon, _Pogona vitticeps_, although some give birth to live young or are viviparous, such as the Red Belly Black Snake, _Pseudechis porphyriacus." _

_Pseudechis porphyriacus _are ovoviviparous not viviparous as they a born in a clear sac without a placenta attached, there is only about 4 or 5 true viviparous genera in Australia (_Niveoscincus_ comes to mind from Victoria and Tasmania)

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you to all of you who have taken the time to have a look at my site and provided positive and encouraging feedback.

Bredlislave, I will definitely give Pam a call, sounds like a good opportunity to network and share information. Thanks for passing that on.

Ryan93, Not a bad idea, perhaps if the site develops some large interest I could look down that path. Thanks for the suggestion.

Scott, This is one of the things I love about AP&S, the huge amount of knowledge that is held by members and shared. I have made the change to the reptile page and thanks for picking me up on that. I will PM you with some pics that I am looking for, much appreciated Scott.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 1, 2008)

If you need me to do some design work fo you I will volunteer my services.

Looks good.

Oh, and it should be Copyight 2008.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 1, 2008)

DragonKeeper said:


> If you need me to do some design work fo you I will volunteer my services.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Oh, and it should be Copyight 2008.


 
Thanks Dragon, I might just take you up on that offer. My design 'skills' are not the best.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 1, 2008)

Excellent Site...

And good to see people are offering their help for a good cause....

Rick


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Look*

I have given the site a complete makeover, didn't quite like the first look. 

Many hours later and I think it has been worth it, what do you think?


----------

